# Where is Vape Junction? (Knysna)



## Mahir (7/12/17)

Hi 

Anyone know where Vape Junction is in Knysna? I can't find there exact location anywhere.

Thanks


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/12/17)

Mahir said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone know where Vape Junction is in Knysna? I can't find there exact location anywhere.
> 
> Thanks



Paging @Genosmate

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (7/12/17)

Mahir said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone know where Vape Junction is in Knysna? I can't find there exact location anywhere.
> 
> Thanks



From the Main Road (N2) turn into parking for Super Spar,Vape Junction is on the opposite side of the parking area to Spar.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Mahir (7/12/17)

Genosmate said:


> From the Main Road (N2) turn into parking for Super Spar,Vape Junction is on the opposite side of the parking area to Spar.



Thanks bud


----------



## Gonzilla (7/12/17)

Had no idea it was there and am in Knysna for work all the time, will have to go check it out myself!


----------



## Genosmate (7/12/17)

Gonzilla said:


> Had no idea it was there and am in Knysna for work all the time, will have to go check it out myself![/QUOTE
> I live here and my 7 year old daughter had to tell me about it! I asked the youngster in charge why they didn't become a supporting vendor on this forum ..................

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (7/12/17)

And?


----------



## Genosmate (8/12/17)

Raindance said:


> And?



I guess whoever is in charge of Marketing decided its not necessary


----------



## Raindance (8/12/17)

Genosmate said:


> I guess whoever is in charge of Marketing decided its not necessary


Eisch!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (4/1/18)

I live in Sedgefield and only discovered Vape Junction 2 weeks ago. Couldn't spend time there, but will go and have a good look next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

